# whereabouts of davie petersen of port line & ben line



## philwindsor (Oct 31, 2005)

has anyone heard what might of happened to davie sailed with him many times in benline. haven't heard anything since made redudant from benline in 92, i think he was off to bangkok to retire.


----------

